

I started a startup that aggregates web-tools for startups. Thoughts? - jwtuckr

The site functionality is very much a work in progress, yet I would still love to hear feedbaack from more people. Thanks!<p>www.startuptoolshop.com
======
johnmurch
Interesting concept. I am getting a few DB errors when I try to show the
product sites or report an error.

Cool MVP

~~~
jwtuckr
Thanks. We're still working through the kinks in the PHP but we're confident
this will be smoothed out soon. We wanted to get something up there that
people could start using right away.

